# IBEW Apprentice Benefits



## Tyrex (Mar 15, 2018)

Its been nearly 2 years since I started the process, and 9 months since my drug test/physical but I finally have a meeting at the end of the month, which I am hoping is the job offer. I am very excited and grateful as I have wanted this for a long time, however it seems this is happening at the most inconvenient time possible.
My wife is actually due to give birth around the same time as the meeting, which would be the worst time to switch jobs as my current job has great insurance and I would hate to be without it for a while.
Does anyone know if health insurance starts on day 1/30/90? Or at the end of the apprenticeship? I know I could ask during the meeting but it would be nice to get an insight beforehand.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

That is certainly a valid concern. I'd think there should be some information available from the local regarding that question.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

I would call the hall and ask an organizer, or the business manager. All locals are slightly different in how they operate. If this meeting is with the examining board, you should have some time before you get put to work. But it varies.


----------



## Tyrex (Mar 15, 2018)

Yeah I wasn't told what the meeting was about, what would you think it would be for if it wasn't to be offered a start date?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The insurance you have at the other job should offer COBRA to continue it until you get new insurance. You will have to pay out of pocket, but it's a lot cheaper than paying for child birth.

The only people who can answer the question about your local's insurance and when apprentices get it is someone at the local itself. Every local is different. I would not bring this up at the meeting, call someone in the office the day after.


----------



## Tyrex (Mar 15, 2018)

Thank you for your response
I am really curious about what this meeting is going to be about now. Applied 2 years ago, already passed my aptitude test, then my interview, then did my drug test and physical. And that last step was 9 months ago. I have been calling them once per month since then to try and find out anything I can but they can never tell me anything. Then I finally got that letter telling me to come in for a meeting with the training director to "prepare for next steps".
Really hoping this meeting is offering me a start date/paperwork before I start and not just a second interview.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

A meeting with the training director sounds good, congrats. 

Someone mentioned the executive board, that is why I said not to ask about the insurance, since it seemed more like an interview. 

But a meeting with the training director after the interview is done is a great time to ask about the medical insurance and when it starts.

And also talk to your current job's insurance person to see about COBRA.


----------



## Tyrex (Mar 15, 2018)

I am going to have to look into COBRA, she could give birth before I would leave anyway but I will be asking just in case. Thank you for the heads up.
So excited for this meeting now!


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Don't ask about COBRA at your present job until you know you have the new job!


----------



## Forest (Mar 30, 2018)

if this helps ....hear in local 569 you need 250 hours to qualify for health insurance then they send you a welcome packet ...pull someone aside after the interview they are super helpful ...


----------



## Tyrex (Mar 15, 2018)

Thank you for your reply, since posting I have found some threads on other sites talking about the IBEW bennies and some said 6 months, with your 250 hours this would probably take a few months to accrue. I doubt its day 1 like my current job


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

So that raises the question of if you can swing paying the COBRA during the interim. A word of caution is that AFAIK they can charge you anything they want for that COBRA.


----------

